# Snow in Ohio Next week??



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Guys, the farmers almanac says snow Nov 4-8th for the ohio. It calls for snow a few times during Nov. What do you guys think?

I dont know that it will stick,

But it's a kick in the @$$ to finish getting every thing ready.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I saw that too. I just checked the weather channel and they are calling for lows in the 30's starting saturday! Like you said it may be a race to get everything finished.

Lets hope for a better winter than the last few. All the models I have seen show a better than average winter for us. 

Bossman


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

yea I know, same here i'm racing to get stuff done


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I could use a coupkle more weeks till snow. I just got done with taking the docks out of the lake here in North Iowa.....lol I think I saw the Blades in the shop tho.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :crying:  I am sooo not ready!!! My plow is down and out!!! The sector and a-frame are crapped up and I just tore it down today. Guess I had best slap it together then

Which weekend you talkin about?? I saw highs in the upper 50's and 60's. Premature I guess


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Next week Nov 4 ish


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

The only day I saw the night temps dipping into the 30's is this sunday into monday


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

the weather, can change.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

*Relax*

Ya, the night time lows my be low 30's but what about the ground temps. Better yet asphalt temperatures. The rush will be on when the ashphalt/ ground temps are in the low 40's.

Out of my three units none ready for snow. Beter get to work, NOV 15 Is the be ready date around here.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I know the service Temp is to warm, nothing will stick but still it means we could get hit any time


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I just saw snow sunday night the 4th into monday the 5th, then wednesday night into thursday!!!! Even if it is just a little, I may be able to shake a lil salt!!!!!! SAWEEET!!!! Oh yeah, gotta get my spreder fixed too:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;419303 said:


> I just saw snow sunday night the 4th into monday the 5th, then wednesday night into thursday!!!! Even if it is just a little, I may be able to shake a lil salt!!!!!! SAWEEET!!!! Oh yeah, gotta get my spreder fixed too:realmad:


Tom, see you need to trust me on these things, 

- Just stick with me and the bible -

We can do the spreder and stuff this week end if you want


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

I dont know about you guys, but I am quite not ready yet


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

last i saw it's gonna be sunny and mid 50's from sunday threw the middle of the week. i'm gonna mow my apt.complex acct. monday and tuesday. then i've got to replace the vacuum/electric unit on my 88 ramcharger that engages/disengages the 4wd on it. a put a new cutting edge on my main plow truck's blade and painted it and did a trans flush. all it needs is the spreader mounted, plow pump oil changed and it's ready to roll. so my main truck is close to being ready,2nd truck is close, and the 2 stand bye/back up trucks are pretty close to being ready also. i better get my a#& in gear and get my salt ordered!! later guys, pete


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Checked it today, accuweather, Nov 6th calling for Snow truning to rain/mix

Dont know if were get any thing out of it but were be ready for it


Tom, we need to hook up your salt shaker, hoping to have my box painted and read to go after this week end.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

calling for snow on tues, wed, and thurs this week. Nov 6,7,8 so it looks to be right so far.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea, pretty good, should go be a weather man. I think the ground Temp is to warm still. but some snow, even if it dosen't stick will make all the people draging there feet call in.


----------

